# Keine Zeit zu Sterben in der Filmkritik: Emotionalster Bond verabschiedet und ehrt Craig als 007



## Maci Naeem (1. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Keine Zeit zu Sterben in der Filmkritik: Emotionalster Bond verabschiedet und ehrt Craig als 007* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Keine Zeit zu Sterben in der Filmkritik: Emotionalster Bond verabschiedet und ehrt Craig als 007*


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2021)

Wird ein Day1-Bluraykauf werden.


----------



## StarLazer0 (2. Oktober 2021)

Tschüss Craig. Bond ist schon gut - du warst einer der Besseren. Top Drei würde ich sagen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2021)

Für mich gehört Craig ins Triumphirat der 3 besten Bond (zusammen mit Connery und Moore). Danach kämen erst irgendwann später mal Dalton, Brosnan und Lazenby auf ungefähr gleichem Level aber mit Respektabstand zu den ersten 3.

Der Craig-Nachfolger tritt in sehr große Fußstapfen. Mal sehen wer es werden wird. Aktuell gibt es ja zig Gerüchte aber nichts wirklich "handfestes".


----------



## K0mmentat0r (3. Oktober 2021)

Geschmack ist bekanntlich subjektiv. Für mich war es der viertbeste Daniel-Craig-James-Bond-Film.

Und in Sachen Darsteller gibt es eine ganz klare Hierarchie:
1) Lazenby
1,5) Connery
2) Moore
2,1) Brosnan
3) Dalton
4) Craig

Bis auf Lazenby hatte jeder bessere und schlechtere Filme.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2021)

Kein Wunder, Lazenby hatte auch nur 1 Film *ugly* Von daher ist der Vergleich so ziemlich (sorry) Banane. Weil Lazenby weder an Connery noch an Moore herankommt. Selbst Craig ist besser.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2021)

Den Film mit Lazenby fand ich aber tatsächlich ziemlich gut. Daniel Craig fand ich als Darsteller gut, aber die meisten seiner Bondfilme mochte ich trotzdem nicht besonders. Waren mir irgendwo zu modern und "realistisch". Casino Royal hat mir da noch am besten gefallen. 

Bei James Bond mag ich es, wenn auch mal ein bisschen übertrieben wird und das Ganze sich nicht so ernst nimmt mit überzeichneten Superbösewichten, Superwaffen usw. Der kalte Krieg war da immer ein interessantes Setting, das in den moderneren Bondfilmen leider verloren gegangen ist. Ich fänd es daher auch interessant, wenn man die Bondfilme handlungstechnisch mal wieder in die 60er/70er/80er Jahre bringen würde.

Mag ein komischer Vergleich sein, aber ähnlich ging es mir auch bei den Batman Filmen von Christopher Nolan. Da hat mir gerade atmosphärisch auch irgendwie was gefehlt.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2021)

Bond ist wie immer auch ein Spiegel seiner Zeit. In den 70er/80ern waren es teils Lampenschirme an Jetpacks u.a. Gimmicks. Klar ist das Cool. Aber ob das heute noch im Kino ziehen würde ?

Ich weiß es nicht. Auch wenn ich Dich voll verstehen kann und ähnlich denke (auch wenn ich Craigs Filme mag (gut den neuesten und gleichzeitig letzten von ihm muß ich erst einmal sehen).

Am spannendsten wird für mich aber die Nachfolge von Craig werden. Ob der in die großen Fußstapfen passen wird.

Brosnan war als Bond nicht schlecht aber imho eher einer der schwächeren Bonds.

Bin aktuell wieder beim Bond-Sichten und aktuell bei Goldfinger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2021)

Die Craig-Filme liebe ich. Ich schätze zwar insbesondere die Connery-Filme und auch die beiden Dalton-Streifen sehr, aber mit jedem neuen Darsteller war der Stil automatisch auffällig anders. Was ich an dem jüngsten Bond schätze ist das bewusste Fernbleiben der (aus heutiger Sicht) oftmals lächerlich Gagdets. Damals gehörte es vielleicht dazu, heute wirkt es jedoch völlig aus der Zeit gefallen. Man sieht es u.a. auch an den "Mission Impossible"-Filmen, da spielt sowas auch nicht mehr solch eine große Rolle wie noch zu Beginn.


----------



## Maci Naeem (5. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Craig-Filme liebe ich. Ich schätze zwar insbesondere die Connery-Filme und auch die beiden Dalton-Streifen sehr, aber mit jedem neuen Darsteller war der Stil automatisch auffällig anders. Was ich an dem jüngsten Bond schätze ist das bewusste Fernbleiben der (aus heutiger Sicht) oftmals lächerlich Gagdets. Damals gehörte es vielleicht dazu, heute wirkt es jedoch völlig aus der Zeit gefallen. Man sieht es u.a. auch an den "Mission Impossible"-Filmen, da spielt sowas auch nicht mehr solch eine große Rolle wie noch zu Beginn.


Das mit den Gadgets stimmt schon, obwohl man das auch sinnvoll und dennoch "traditionell" einbauen könnte finde ich. Ich finde - wie auch in der Review geschrieben - dass Bond eigentlich immer ziemlich cheesy ist, also würde mich das nich allzu sehr stören, wenn das ganze Thema Gadgets etwas aus der Zeit fällt.  Alles in allem taugt mir aber die Richtung, was das Thema aktuell angeht. 

Bei den Craig-Filmen bin ich tatsächlich sehr zwiegespalten. "Casino Royale" und "No Time To Die" finde ich richtig toll, "Quantum Trost" ziemlich mies und "Skyfall" so lala. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, was man jetzt mit der Reihe machen möchte. In die selbe Kerbe wie Craig schlagen wird nicht klappen und wäre auch ziemlich unsinnig. Wie du schon sagst: Mit jedem neuen Darsteller war der Stil automatisch anders. Was man "neues" machen könnte ... mhh, schwierig. Auf der anderen Seite wäre ein Comeback zum klassischen Bond-Charakter auch keine sonderlich gute Entscheidung, finde ich zumindest. Ich höre oft von Leuten, sie würden sich Tom Hiddleston wünschen (was ich verstehen kann), aber ich wüsste nicht wie man sich da groß absetzen könnte vom Rest. 

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt


----------

